# клеящаяся / самоклеящаяся бумага



## enots

"клеющаяся бумага" - корректно ли употреблять?

*<...>

Замечание модератора: *пожалуйста, откройте новую дискуссию для второго вопроса.


----------



## Maroseika

enots said:


> "клеющаяся бумага" - корректно ли употреблять?


Такой бумаги не бывает, разве что клеящаяся. Остальное зависит от контекста.

Для второго вопроса надо открыть новую ветку.


----------



## Natalisha

Бывает самоклеящаяся.


----------



## Ptak

Самоклейка.


----------



## Saluton

"Самоклейка" - это жаргон. Правильно - самоклеящаяся бумага, хотя это тоже не очень хорошо звучит.


----------



## elemika

Удивительная вещь!
Встречаются и самокле*я*щиеся и самокле*ю*щиеся материалы! 
Причем одновременно!!! (Клик) 
 Логика  ясна: 
материалы клеятся - клеящиеся материалы
материалы клеются (?) - материалы клеющиеся (?)

Однако глагол "клеить" имеет форму "кле*я*т" для множественного числа настоящего времени.  (см., см) 

Наверное, _клеящаяся_ или _*само*клеящаяся_ бумага - это зависит от контекста:

Наша фирма широко использует самоклеящуюся бумагу.
Наша фирма использует бумагу, хорошо клеящуюся на любую поверхность.

_@ Mods: maybe it would be better to correct the thread's title?_


----------



## Natalisha

elemika said:


> Удивительная вещь!
> Встречаются и самокле*я*щиеся и самокле*ю*щиеся материалы!
> Причем одновременно!!! (Клик)


Я думаю, это не имеет никакого отношения к языку, а сделано в рекламных целях: какое бы слово вы не набрали в поисковике, вам будет дана ссылка на сайт компании, продающей эту бумагу.


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> Правильно - самоклеящаяся бумага, хотя это тоже не очень хорошо звучит.


Что ж тут такого нехорошего-то?


----------



## morzh

ptak said:


> Что ж тут такого нехорошего-то?



Ну, как...вот бумага, берет, сама идет к стене, и сама себя на неё наклеивает. Представить страшно.....


----------



## Ptak

morzh said:


> Ну, как...вот бумага, берет, сама идет к стене, и сама себя на неё наклеивает. Представить страшно.....


Ну а тогда как "жидкие гвозди" ужасно звучат!


----------



## morzh

Ptak said:


> Самоклейка.




Не....это так прилипчивых девушек в барах называют.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Ну, как...вот бумага, берет, сама идет к стене, и сама себя на неё наклеивает. Представить страшно.....


По-моему, нормально. Само- означает, что ее не надо намазывать клеем. Самоходка ведь тоже не сама ходит, самогреб не сам гребет, ими кто-то должен управлять. Само- в таких словах означает, что вещь обладает каким-то  внутренним ресурсом - хода, способностью клеить, грести и т.п.


----------



## morzh

Да нормально, конечно. Это шутка юмора была. Я думаю, это та бумага, которая используется на метках, наклейках, и на марках - марки сегодня уже тоже лизать не требуется (у нас здесь, т.е. - не знаю, как у вас), это - обычные метки-самоклейки, только с рисунком и зубчиками. Т.е. "самоклеящиеся марки". (Я все же думаю, там "*я*". А не "*ю*".).


А насчет "ю/я" - погодите, вот дойдёт у вас реклама до того же уровня, что и здесь, и это в сравнении с тем, что будет, покажется детским лепетом. Когда в названиях появятся аналоги местного "Krazy" или "E-Z".


----------



## Ptak

morzh said:


> Не....это так прилипчивых девушек в барах называют.


Не, это так называют именно самоклеящуюся пленку. По крайней мере, это первое значение слова.


----------



## morzh

Ptak said:


> Не, это так называют именно самоклеящуюся пленку. По крайней мере, это первое значение слова.



I sent you a message but your mailbox is full.


----------



## Prower

Вообще жаль, что русским никто нормально не занимается на уровне правительства. Давно пора кое-какие вещи привести в порядок, так как очень много работает в языке по принципу русского "авось и так сойдёт."


----------



## morzh

Prower said:


> Вообще жаль, что русским никто нормально не занимается на уровне правительства.



God help us if it happens.


----------



## Prower

morzh said:


> God help us if it happens.


God has done enough already by giving the language to human beings. It was a powerful start, but the development of a language is a responsibility of men. Let us not shirk our responsibilities on Him.


----------



## estreets

morzh said:


> Да нормально, конечно. Это шутка юмора была. Я думаю, это та бумага, которая используется на метках, наклейках, и на марках - марки сегодня уже тоже лизать не требуется (у нас здесь, т.е. - не знаю, как у вас), это - обычные метки-самоклейки, только с рисунком и зубчиками. Т.е. "самоклеящиеся марки". (Я все же думаю, там "*я*". А не "*ю*".)....


У нас здесь тоже, в любом случае, Китай к нам ближе, чем к Америке 
 Gramota.ru дает однозначный ответ: клеЯщийся
http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?lop=...=x&az=x&pe=x&word=%EA%EB%E5%FF%F9%E8%E9%F1%FF
Но у нас мало кто, прежде чем что-то написать, проверяет себя по грамоте.ру или хотя бы по старым школьным учебникам


----------



## Sobakus

Prower said:


> Вообще жаль, что русским никто нормально не занимается на уровне правительства. Давно пора кое-какие вещи привести в порядок, так как очень много работает в языке по принципу русского "авось и так сойдёт."



Yeah, in a country where across it's 8000 km long territory the language differs less than two Slovenian dialects on different sides of a mountain or the English spoken in two towns not a hundred miles away from each other, unifying the word for a sticky paper seems the sensible thing to do. Because them sillies there call it wrong, and I here know I call it right! I could understand suggesting someone do something about the English borrowings' invasion, but that is just, well, extremely sensible, yeah.


----------

